# WV. URGENT Dog adopted. Returned to pound. Grieving lifelong companion left at pound



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2009/03/march-24-2009-wv-dog-adopted-returned.html


----------



## rosborn (Mar 13, 2009)

Not understanding this post .... are the dogs seperated or are they trying to find a home for the two too stay together?


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes the pound wants to find one home for both dogs. No more being apart for these buddies.


----------



## thebruxer (Mar 21, 2009)

That's so sad  I really hope they find great homes together.


----------

